# Great new white sauce



## Kashwell (Aug 31, 2011)

White Sauce

Flour, milk, butter, dijon mustard, and worchester sauce


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 31, 2011)

Care to share the measures and method?


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 31, 2011)

Great sauce, Kashwell!
I like to mix these ingredients. In one of my experiments (some of them not so good...) I added some Tabasco too, and I used the Maille moutard a l'ancienne, the one made up by a zillions of little hot grains.
I'll surely try your version, thanks.


----------



## Kashwell (Aug 31, 2011)

Butter 1/4 cup
Flour 1 cup
Milk 3 cups
Dijon mustard 3 tbsp
Worchester sauce 4 tbsp


Melt the butter, then add flour to make it a ball or paste. Add milk and whisk out lumps, stir in dijon and worchester, then let thicken. I used my cuisinart after to take out the big lumps if there are any left. 

It was a great sauce to add to my tuna vegetable casserole


----------



## Zereh (Aug 31, 2011)

Kashwell said:


> Butter 1/4 cup
> Flour 1 cup
> Milk 3 cups
> Dijon mustard 3 tbsp
> ...



I was right there with ya until you said what you put it on!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 31, 2011)

To avoid the lumps in the first place, use equal measures of flour and butter.  Season the roux.  Cook until blond in color and then whisk in the milk.  Your sauce should be silky smooth.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## CraigC (Aug 31, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> To avoid the lumps in the first place, use equal measures of flour and butter. Season the roux. Cook until blond in color and then whisk in the milk. Your sauce should be silky smooth.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
+1, not to mention cooking out that raw flour taste.

Craig


----------



## Selkie (Aug 31, 2011)

It's a Bechamel mustard sauce (including the Worcestershire sauce) that first appeared in writing about 1905, although the basic Bechamel dates back to the 17th century.

Another variation is the classic cheese sauce: Bechamel + mustard + Worcestershire + cheddar cheese. This sauce began in the early 20th century and quickly spread throughout Europe as it became a popular topping for eggs.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 1, 2011)

My cheats all in one bechamel, the key to this is the milk has to be fridge cold when it goes in the pan so if you want to infuse flavor into the milk do so first then cool and put in the fridge.
Put the cold milk, flour and butter in a pan over low heat and use a balloon whisk till it reaches a gentle simmer, it then will be glossy and smooth.Turn the heat down and simmer for another 5 mins stirring occasionally, at this stage check for seasoning.


----------

